# Relaxed V (Caution: naked Vizsla)



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I thought I had a relaxed V puppy, that is, until he grew older and I realised what a REALLY relaxed V looks like...

(doing my best to refill the forum clearly, I'll get back to work now!)


----------

